# Just ordered Bride of Power Pack from Monster Guts for Cauldron Creep build



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

I plan on making the Cauldron Creep this year with instructions from Devil's Chariot's website. Once I get the power pack in I will start to craft the PVC frame and then once that is sized up it will be bone purchasing time. Very excited to work on this project.


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

And I just picked up the PVC piping and joints. Should I just use black spray paint to mask it or is there another type of paint I should use?


----------



## Horror Roots Productions (Jul 8, 2012)

Ill be watching this one as im thinking of building one myself for my kamehameha/apocalypto haunt this year...


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I used black spray paint on mine. Seems to work.

Also like the bride of power pack, totally happy with it.


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

PVC frame is constructed, time to spray paint


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Okay...you got me to bite, GreatOB!...I just ordered the same kit from Monsterguts..looks like the Cauldron Creep that I have been wanting for the last 3 years is going to come to life this year after all. Thanks for the push....can't wait to see how your's turns out.


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

*Pic*

Here is the frame. I don't think I'm going to glue it because I like the idea of being able to fold it up and put it out of the way. I may have to use some piping under his arse to keep him from folding, especially when I start to add weight to it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow, looks great GreatOB....did you go with 1/2 inch PVC like the Devil's Chariot recommended? I was going to follow those directions explicitly unless you have found a reason to 'tweak' it at all. Are you doing the whole ribcage bit and all? I was going to use wire coat hangers to form my ribs...What are you using?
(I know you are thinking to yourself....could she possibly ask more questions??? By the way...the answer is yes....)


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

I did go with the half inch. My FIL is a plumber so I got it for free. I'm going to hold off on painting it for now. I need to get a 2'x6' piece of plywood for the bottom. Going to secure frame to that, paint, then mount wiper motor, fog machine and lighting. Not sure on rib cage yet. Thinking of arms and legs from skeleton factory, not sold on which skull I'm going to use yet.


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

Also not sure how I should go about constructing a cauldron.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: What about the tin tub like Devils Chariot used? I think I may try to 'copy' that one. There is a tutorial by Dave the Dead on taking one of those plastic cauldrons and using oatmeal and making it look like real metal. I don't know if that would be big enough...that is why I am going to use the tin wash tub. Of course there are the plastic ones out this time of year at Walmart and places like that. Might be lighter weight, which would be nice. Hhhmmmm, so many decisions..... (thanks for answering my questions though)


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

I just emailed a guy who is on my local CL selling plastic 30 gal rain barrels for $15.00 a pop. Guess I answered that question.


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow (Mar 14, 2011)

This is on my to do list this year as well. $10 for a black garbage bin at Lowes, should retrofit well.

Three questions though:

1. How much to build one of these suckers? ( I am going to go the witch route and All I need to buy at this point is a mask, gloves, wiper motor, PVC and LEDs for the eyes.) got to think I can do it for 50-60 bucks....

2. Will the guy at Home Depot or Lowes precut the PVC for me?? I don't have a table saw.

3. Since I have a toddler, time is kindof a precious commodity... Think I could build it start to finish in a day or two? Intending to use a vacation day and baby shower where my wife will take the little one all day.

May as well ask those currently in process....


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey, I am going to defer to GreatOB on this one...he is way ahead of me in the build process....as you will learn I am the biggest procrastinator on the forum.....


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

Well I highly recommend Monsterguts for the motor but you can probably pick one up at your local junkyard. I could def build it cheaper but I want to make sure it lasts and doesn't look.cheap.
The saw I bought at HD for $10 but in most HD lumber sections there is a cutting section where you can cut it up.
Scarecrow, I have a two year old and I'm in the same boat as far as time goes. I'm doing a little here and a little there.


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

Found a white plastic barrel on CL for $15, gonna paint that and cut the top and bottom out of it. Painted the frame black but I will have to find another way to support the weight of the skeleton. I got a bucky skeleton online and will be in serious construction mode in the next day or two.


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

*Majority of build complete*

Had to ditch the PVC piping. Went with a Skeleton Factory bucky skeleton which is much heavier than a foam skeleton. Got some metal piping and picked up a nice bracket for the motor and some aluminum bar stock for the bracket. Here's a pic of what he looks like so far.


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

*Any ideas?*

Got a second wiper motor and now I'm trying to figure out the mechanics of getting the skull to turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a look at the video in the first post of SKAustin's thread. About 7 minutes in, he discusses head movement.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29421


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

Figured out the head movement. Ill post a video link or pic soon. Thanks for the help tho Rox.


----------

